# Salzgitter Lichtenberge



## Edith L. (25. September 2006)

Alles redet im Falle Norddeutschlands ja immer vom Harz, Harz, Harz!

Dies ist natürlich nicht unberechtigt. 

Jedoch muss man dazu (meistens  ) erstmal sein Bike im Auto verstauen und eine mehr oder weniger lange Anfahrt tätigen.

Nun, bei Kenntnis der örtlichen Kleinode geht es auch anders!

Daher möchte ich mal eines der sicherlich geilsten Bikereviere unmittelbar vor der Haustür ins rechte Licht setzten.

Hotspot am letzten Wochenende war daher mal wieder ne CC-Tour in die Salzgitter-Lichtenberge!

Ich nenne sie mal aufgrund der direkten Anfahrt die "Kostfastnixtour"!
Kostet aber ordentlich Körner und Material! 

Also, Samstag um 12.00 Uhr ging es in Braunschweig mit dem Bike los.

Um 13.00 Uhr ging es dann oberhalb von SZ-Salder beim Grillplatz rechts hoch "noch" dem Forstweg folgend in die Lichtenberge rein.

Schliesslich von dort einen abzweigenden Weg Richtung Burg folgen. 

Jetzt heisst es den Singletrail auf der linken Seite in Richtung Adlerhorst nicht verpassen.

Anfangs leicht bergan führend "kippt" dieser Weg dann ab und Vollgas ist angesagt. 
Aufgrund der trockenen Verhältnisse limitiert weniger der Trailzustand als das  eigene Reaktionsvermögen den Speed! Es gilt kein Loch, keine Wurzel oder einen der herausstehenden Steine zu übersehen!

Anschliessend geht es nach Querung eines Forstweges links hoch in Richtung Adlerhorst. 

Kurz vor dessen Erreichen hielten wird uns links. Wer mag kann schonmal gerade runterschauen. Ja, auf dem Weg kommt man später wieder hoch! 
Aber erstmal links den abwärtsführenden Trail runter und schliesslich in die Spitzkehre rechts runter. 
Ja, da ist er, der "Flow"! 

Anschliessend wieder rechts dem Weg bergan folgend. 
Seine Gemeinheit offenbart dieser Weg, da seine Steigung in Verlaufe zunimmt, bis man sich kurz vor Erreichen des Adlerhorstes balancierend zwischen steigendem Vorderrad und auf dem Schotter durchdrehenden Hinterrad auf seinem Rad wiederfindet.

Ab dem Adlerhorst geht es dann einen hoch- und runterführenden Kammtrail entlang. 
Ich nenne ihn den "Drachenrücken", da durch erdgeschichtliche Faltungen die Kalksteinplatten wie die Zacken auf dem Rücken des feuerspeienden Fabeltieres in die Höhe ragen. 
Daneben gespickt und unterbrochen durch Wurzeln gewinnt dieser Trail dadurch fahrtechnischen Anspruch, den man in Elm und Asse vergeblich sucht. Hier mal anstatt vieler ein Beispiel! 


 
Hier heisst es die Konzentration zu wahren, bloss nichts übersehen, stürzen oder die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Auch wird im gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Gängemenü eifrig und reichlich ausgewählt. Ein Fehler wird hier sofort bestraft. 



 

Schliesslich geht es in einer schnellen verwundenen Abfahrt wieder runter!

Die Bremse stinkt! 

Danach folgten einige Erkundungen, wobei diese Landschaftsbilder entstanden sind.




Anschliessend ging es erstmal nach Gebhardtshagen runter und einen Supermarkt plündern!

Danach an der Hundeschule den Singletrail durch den Buchenwald zum Reihersee hoch. 
Dort entlang des Singletrails in Richtung Salzgitter-Bad. 
Allein aufgrund seiner Länge, des ständigen Auf-und-Abs, der Steine und Wurzeln und des dadurch erforderlichen höchst konzentrierten und fordernden Fahrens ist das das absolute Highlight der Tour. 

Einer der wenigen Wege, wo das Fully dem Hardtail in hiesigen Verhältnissen wirklich deutlich überlegen ist.

Ohne Rücksicht haben wir die Bikes fliegen lassen!

FlatterAugusts Kommentar: "Ohne Worte!" und "Hier kann man sich den ganzen Tag austoben", "Allein dieser Weg rechtfertigt Alles und beantwortet, warum man mtb fährt"

Sorry, Fotos gibt es keine. Wer hier anhält, seinen Rhythmus stört und Fotos macht, ist selber schuld!

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit haben wir uns die letzten Hundert Meter zum Bismarckturm und die Abfahrt nach SZ-Bad gespart und sind vorher links runter, um unterhalb des Kammweges noch ein paar Trails zu rocken. 

Auf dem Rückweg hämmerten wir dann den Anfangs bereits beschriebenen Trail nochmal zurück, um uns anschliessend an dessen Ausgang noch kopfüber in einen durch Auswaschungen und Wurzeln gespickten ruppigen leider viel zu kurzen Downhill zu stürzen.

Schliesslich verliessen wird die Lichtenberge wieder bei Salder! 

Die Rückfahrt führte uns dann noch bei Lengede an einem ehemaligen Tagebaurückhaltebecken entlang und auch hier immer noch das Motto des Tages           




Diese Tour war einfach nur geil (!) und insgesamt ca.90 km lang und die Fahrzeit betrug 5 Std.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2006)

*Noch ein paar Fotos aus den ' Solt to Gytere ' Mountains*

Schöne Aussichten





FA im Landeanflug





Auf diesen Trails ist Vorsicht geboten, sonst.....





....Siegfried im Kampf.....





...mit dem Drachenrücken





Eddie the eagle im Nacken.....





......kanns nicht jeder packen 



 

_Fortsetzung_ ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2006)

_Hier gehts weiter->_

Nach einem 14 Tägigen Fastentrainingslager " it's slim män "...





...ging es weiter über die Kasachische Hochsteppe....





...vorbei an  abgelegenen Salzseen...





...zur Einkehr in ( nein, nicht in eine Wirtschaft  ) wildwachsende ungedopte...äh...gespritzte Apfelbäume





" He, Jan män, willst'n Appel häm? " 





Noch ein Blick durch das weit geöffnete...





...Bikerfenster....





...auf den von schrecklich netten Familien überlaufenen Harz ....



 
...und schon ging die beste September Tour ihrem Ende entgegen.

Tourdaten: ca 100 Km, 1445 Hm, eine während einer Fotosession geprellte Rippe, keine Pannen oder Platten .

*See you on next tour?*

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Harztourer (25. September 2006)

Hallo Edith L.

super Beschreibung. Diese Strecke fahre ich auch häufig... ich wohne in SZ-Bad.

cu
Harztourer


----------



## Edith L. (25. September 2006)

@Harztourer
Sach mal, wie sieht das eigentlich südlich von SZ-Bad in Richtung Liebenburg aus?


----------



## Harztourer (25. September 2006)

Hallo Edith L.

ich wohne im Süden von SZ-Bad in der Nähe des Golf-Platzes bzw. Mahner-Berg. Meine Abendtouren mache ich genau dort. In diesem Gebiet gibt es unzählige Waldautobahnen mit Steigungen so um 100hm. Unter anderem gibt es aber auch einen sehr schönen s1-Single-Trail von ca. 3,5km. Start ist auf dem Kamm des Schäferstuhls. Er führt dann runter Richtung Othfresen und am Waldsaum entlang. Gerne können wir uns mal treffen und gerne zeige ich Dir/Euch diesen Trail. Das kommende Wochenende habe ich aber noch Fahrradverbot. Das wurde mir übrigens von meiner Frau erteilt, weil ich mich von meinem letzten Sturz erholen soll  

Ein weiteres schönes Gebiet sind übrigens auch die Hainberge. Ich habe da mal eine Trainingstour ausgearbeitet, die alle drei Gebiete verbindet; die nenne ich Berge rund um Salzgitter. Es geht los in SZ-Bad, über Gebardtshagen in die Lichtenberge Richtung Baddeckenstedt. Durch Baddeckenstedt in die Hainberge und über das Jägerhaus zurück zum Schäferstuhl und dann zum Ausgangspunkt.

Leider habe ich nicht so tolle Bilder wie Du gemacht... aber das kann ich ja mal nachholen...

Danke nochmals für Deine tolle Tourbeschreibung und die schönen Bilder...

Vielleicht wird es ja auch etwas mit einem Treffen!?

cu
Harztourer


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2006)

Harztourer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es ja auch etwas mit einem Treffen!?
> 
> cu
> Harztourer



Worauf Du Dich verlassen kannst. 

Die Frau Edith kann aber erst morgen wieder antworten.

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Edith L. (26. September 2006)

@Harztourer
Das werden wir mal im Auge behalten. 

Das es in den Hainbergen gut zur Sache gehen soll, hat mir auch schon mal einer erzählt! 
War leider noch nicht dort. 
Ne Erkundung wird daher alsbald folgen!
Hast Du zwischenzeitlich schon mal nen heissen Tipp, was man dort unbedingt nicht verpassen darf?


----------



## Harztourer (26. September 2006)

Hallo Edith ,

in den Hainbergen kenne ich leider nur "Waldautobahnen" und bei meiner letzten Erkundungstour bin ich in die Bodensteiner Klippen geraten. Leider habe ich dort keine Trails gefunden.

cu
Harztourer


----------



## Edith L. (28. September 2006)

So, 

ich hab mich mal zwischendurch intensiv dem Kartenstudium gewidmet. 

Es gibt noch einige "weisse Flecken", die ich nächstes WE beseitigen werde. 

Näheres folgt.


----------



## Harztourer (28. September 2006)

Hallo Edith,

dann wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Tour. Natürlich würde ich mich über Eure Erfahrungen und vielleicht sogar Bilder sehr freuen!

Nutzt Ihr ein GPS-Gerät, dann wäre ich an den Tracks interessiert!

cu
Harztourer

PS: übernächstes WE darf ich wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. September 2006)

Harztourer schrieb:


> Nutzt Ihr ein GPS-Gerät, dann wäre ich an den Tracks interessiert!



Solchen neumodischen Schnick Schnack gibt es bei uns nicht. Wir orientieren uns nach der alten und bewärten Brotkrümmelstreumethode. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Edith L. (28. September 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Solchen neumodischen Schnick Schnack gibt es bei uns nicht. Wir orientieren uns nach der alten und bewärten Brotkrümmelstreumethode.
> 
> _freundschaft_BAM



@Flatter
Bei Dir war es letztens aber eher nen Ariadnefaden aus bester Funktionsfaser! 

@Harztourer
Erstmal noch gute Besserung!
Tourbericht wird folgen. 
Die dabei teilweise ungenaue Trailbeschreibung ist gewollt und entspricht in etwa GPS-Abweichungen!


----------



## Edith L. (29. September 2006)

So die Würfel sind gefallen!

Ich werde Morgen am Samstag ne Erkundungstour in die Hainberge bei Bockenem starten. 

Treffpunkt ist 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz an der L 498 Jägerhaus.

Alles weitere hier:Hainbergtour


----------



## Harztourer (29. September 2006)

Hallo Edith,

das klingt und und verlockend... aber ich habe noch Schmerzen im Schulterbereich und ich will nichts riskieren...

Ich wünsche Euch ein glückliches Händchen für die Erkundungstour. Das Kloster Wohldenberg könnte ein attraktives Etappenziel sein. Die Landschaft in diesem Bereich ist auch sehr schön. Im Bereich Bodensteiner Klippen gibt es viele kleine, zunächst vielversprechende Wege, die nach Singletrail aussehen... aber rasch in unwegsamen Gelände enden. 

Auf Eure Bilder und Erkenntnisse bin ich schon sehr gespannt.

cu
Harztourer


----------



## Edith L. (29. September 2006)

Harztourer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch ein glückliches Händchen für die Erkundungstour. Das Kloster Wohldenberg könnte ein attraktives Etappenziel sein. Die Landschaft in diesem Bereich ist auch sehr schön. Im Bereich Bodensteiner Klippen gibt es viele kleine, zunächst vielversprechende Wege, die nach Singletrail aussehen... aber rasch in unwegsamen Gelände enden.
> 
> Auf Eure Bilder und Erkenntnisse bin ich schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> ...



Jep, Danke für die Tipps. 

Da werden wir mal reinrocken!

Wenn ich Montag noch lebe, folgt mein Bericht!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. September 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> ..............
> Wenn ich Montag noch lebe, folgt mein Bericht!



...........ansonsten werde ich einen wohlformulierten Nachruf verfassen. 



			
				LMB schrieb:
			
		

> Motzen und *Moser*n diesbezüglich daher verboten.



Ersteren kenne ich nicht, aber ist der Andere nicht jener bekannte Tourguide schlechthin?

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (29. September 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ersteren kenne ich nicht, aber ist der Andere nicht jener bekannte Tourguide schlechthin?
> 
> _freundschaft_BAM



Neee, den ich meinte hat der liebe Herr Gott schon längst abberufen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. September 2006)

Der war Biker ?   

Kammerbiker , sozusagen. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Edith L. (29. September 2006)

"Kammerbiker" klingt so nach Wintertraining auf der Rolle!


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. September 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> "Kammerbiker" klingt so nach Wintertraining auf der Rolle!



Hans Moserlinge WinterPokal? 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## nordharzer (30. September 2006)

hätt ich nur eher mal reingeschaut! komme aus volkersheim, am fuße des hainbergs und wäre wohl mitgekommen, finde auch ohne krümel streuen aus dem wald wieder raus. hoffentlich verschlägts dich in richtung wohldenberg, dort kann man auch ganz gut fahren. wollte jetzt auch mal los, vielleicht trifft man sich!!
grüüße


----------



## Edith L. (2. Oktober 2006)

So, nett nett!

Es folgt ein kleiner Tourbericht (Hainberg) über die *Route 66*!





Aber der Reihe nach.

Vom Parkplatz an der L 498 ging es gleich entsprechend der Erwartungen los. Der Spürsinn führte uns auf einen abfallenden Singletrail Richtung Jägerhaus! 

Gegenüber des dortigen Parkplatzes fuhren wir in den nächsten Singeltrail!

So muss das sein!

Dann landeten wir erstmal auf einem Forstweg und fuhren wieder Richtung Landstrasse. 

Diese überquerten wir, um dann doch wieder auf einer Forstwegschleife erneut auf der Landstrasse zu enden.

Naja, wir sind auf Erkundung!

Also, kurzes Stück wieder hoch Richtung Parkplatz und dann Richting Bodensteiner Klippen!

Ups, was schält sich da vor uns aus dem Wald?













Ab den Klippen ging es dann auf Singetrail-Achterbahnen ohne Ende um die Klippen herum und herunter, wobei dass im Folgenden eher die relativ harmlosen Wege sind.... 













Und dies Alles in einer Kulisse, an der man sich fast nicht sattsehen kann!









Man muss aufpassen, dass man sich nicht den Kopf verdreht, da sonst Alles an einem im Singletrailfieber vorbei fliegt! Die Fotos können das gar nicht wiedergeben. 

Hier führt der Trail z.B unmittelbar unterhalb der Klippe entlang! Einfach nur geil!





Das muss wiederholt werden.

Danach sind wir dann noch in die nördliche Richtung bis über die A7 hinaus auf- bzw teilweise irgendwo im nirgendwo eines Weges durchgebrochen.

Bis nach Wohldenberg sind wir leider nicht vorgedrungen, da die Zeit schon aufgrund der Fotostopps, Orientierungen und "Durchschlageeinlagen durchs Gestrüpp" leider schon etwas fortgeschritten war.

Gefahren sind wir Luschen dann wohl auch nur irgendetwas um die drei Stunden und 47 km, aber dann doch 1.145 hm.   

Das muss nochmal wiederholt und ausgebaut werden!

So, ich muss jetzt auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## nordharzer (2. Oktober 2006)

sagt bescheid, wenn ich zeit habe, komm ich mit. zeige euch dann den weg zum wohldenberg. in den bodensteiner klippen kenn ich mich auch nicht so gut aus, da kann man sich jedesmal verfahren, sind einfach zu viel wege. am samstag hab ich keinen mehr gesehen, hab mir am wohldenberg dann auch noch nen platten gefahren!!

grüüße


----------



## Harztourer (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Edith,

danke für den tollen Bericht! Den einen Singletrail kenne ich doch... sorry. Die Bodensteiner Klippen bin ich auch schon hochgefahren. Bei Feuchtigkeit ist es dort aber gefährlich. Ein weiteres Highlight und gutes Pendant zu den Klippen ist der Wohldenberg. Aus euren Erfahrungen kann man dann sicherlich eine wunderschöne Tour zusammen stellen...

Das Problem mit den im Nirgendwo endenden Wegen empfinde ich in diesem Gebiet schon ein wenig nervig; aber die eindrucksvollen Felsvormationen und der Märchenwald entschädigen dafür.

Nochmals danke auch für die tollen Bilder!

Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann einmal mit einem Treffen...

cu
Harztourer


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2006)

nordharzer schrieb:


> in den bodensteiner klippen kenn ich mich auch nicht so gut aus, da kann man sich jedesmal verfahren, sind einfach zu viel wege.
> grüüße



Den Eindruck hatte ich allerdings auch!



Harztourer schrieb:


> Bei Feuchtigkeit ist es dort aber gefährlich.
> cu
> Harztourer



Die vielen Wurzeln und die mit so ner leicht grünen Auflage überzogenen Steine lassen dies stark annehmen!


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Oktober 2006)

..ich bin heut so unentschieden... 





Klippen....... 





rippen....





..und tschüß





Aus dem Fenster...





..droppen?





Nu spring schon





Gleich kommt Rübezahl um die Ecke... 





_Fortsetzung folgt_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (6. Oktober 2006)

nordharzer schrieb:


> sagt bescheid, wenn ich zeit habe, komm ich mit.
> grüüße



Was am Wochenende geht, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. 

Wollte eventuell mal südlich von SZ-Bad zuschlagen, hadere aber derzeit noch mit meinem Zeitmanagment!

Wenn dann alles äusserts kurzfristig!


----------



## nordharzer (6. Oktober 2006)

ich muss auch schaun, was das wetter macht. meine "Veranstaltungen" finden unter freiem himmel statt, ständig vom wetter abhängig. sonntag nachmittag hätt ich wohl 2-3 stunden zeit. aus othfresen kommt meine frau, bin aber bisher nur zwischen othfresen und v`heim hin und hergetingelt und kenn mich daher in dem gebiet nicht so gut aus. vorgestern bin ich durch die bodensteiner klippen gefahren, dort wird jetzt holz gefällt und gerückt, ein teil der trails liegt voller baumwipfel, ein superweg geht jedoch einmal ganz um die klippen herum, der ist noch frei!!

grüüüße


----------



## Harztourer (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Süden Salzgitter-Bads:


----------



## Harztourer (7. Oktober 2006)

Bilder aus dem Süden SZ-Bads:


----------



## Harztourer (7. Oktober 2006)

...weiter Süden SZ-Bad:


----------



## nordharzer (8. Oktober 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Was am Wochenende geht, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
> 
> Wollte eventuell mal südlich von SZ-Bad zuschlagen, hadere aber derzeit noch mit meinem Zeitmanagment!
> 
> Wenn dann alles äusserts kurzfristig!



bei mir klappt heute leider nix!!!!!!!!!!!  könnte in der woche oder wahrscheinlich nächstes wochenende, meldet euch, wenn ihr im hainberg fahren wollt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edith L. (9. Oktober 2006)

So, 

ich hab am WE auch mal eher weniger gemacht! 

Harztourer, sind ja schon mal nette Fotos aus der Ecke!


----------



## Edith L. (10. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit und Bescheid!

Nächste Tour ist geplant und zwar an diesem *Samstag, den 14.10.2006*.

Es geht wieder in die Salzgitter-Berge.

Ausgangspunkt ist um *12.00 Uhr* der Park-Grillplatz oberhalb von SZ-Salder!

Tourverlauf so ähnlich wie beim letzten Mal, allerdings diesmal noch weiter südlich in den Staatsforst Liebenburg!

Setzt die Tour jetzt auch ins LMB.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Oktober 2006)

Oh! 

Schade,...........da muss ich der Familie ja schon wieder absagen. 

Also dann, bis Samstag. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. Oktober 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Oh!
> 
> Schade,...........da muss ich der Familie ja schon wieder absagen.
> 
> ...



Und, den 93. Geburtstag von Oma auf Sonntag verschoben?

Dann kann es ja morgen wieder richtig zur Sache gehen! 

*freu*


----------



## lentus (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Harztourer,

denk dran... wir treffen uns morgen früh um 10:00 ;-)

Gruß Volker


----------



## Simmel (14. Oktober 2006)

An die Herren Guides "Tour de SalzGhetto Mountains": war ne schöne Tour, schön anstrengend. Bis zum nächsten Mal. In BS wieder angekommen gönnten Martin und ich uns erstmal ein schönes Pils 

Grüße


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Oktober 2006)

Simmel schrieb:


> ..........war ne schöne Tour, ..............
> 
> Grüße



Klar, das erste mal erster im Downhill, da würde ich mich auch freuen. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Edith L. (16. Oktober 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Klar, das erste mal erster im Downhill, da würde ich mich auch freuen.
> 
> _freundschaft_BAM



Jep, das kam dann doch etwas überraschend!

Und die Abfahrt nach SZ-Bad hatte ich so geil gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung 

Naja, ich war wenigstens schon zum "Kaffee" zu hause!*rotzhüstel*


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Oktober 2006)

Wie geht es denn der gnädigen Frau E. heute? Geburt gut überstanden? 

Tourdaten: 130 Km, 1250 Hm, 100% Spass.  

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (16. Oktober 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn der gnädigen Frau E. heute? Geburt gut überstanden?
> _freundschaft_BAM



Es muss ja!


----------



## Dustins (8. Mai 2008)

Ich wohne in Salzgitter-Bad.
Ich kennen deine Strecken, die Trails sind quasi mein WE-Spielplatz.
Startpunkt ist bei mir am Schäferstuhl, dann Bismarkturm und ab Richtung Gebahrtshagen, dann im Bereich Lichteberg, Engerode usw. Adlerhost der höchste Punkt im Salzigtter Höhenzug ist ein MUSS. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## satellitewalker (24. August 2008)

@folks

thanxx die Touren muss ich demnächst mal testen.


----------



## MasterAss (25. August 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig GPS-Tracks von den Bodensteiner Klippen? Will dort unbedingt mal zum Freeriden hin. Scheinen ja einige anspruchsvolle Trails bei zu sein...


----------



## copy_paste (25. August 2008)

ahoi, wollte mal anfragen wie es denn in der MTB scene im Raum salzgitter aussieht, ich fange am 22.09 an in salzgitter an der FH zu studieren und  würde mich gerne mal mit euch dort ne runde rumtreiben um das ganze Gelände und euch kennen zu lernen!


zu mir:

Männlich 19 Jahre, komme aus Celle und bin da aktiv am Aufbau unserer Strecken beteiligt, fahre vorzugsweise DH und Fr, nicht so gerne uphill wegen einem Kettenblatt 


naja mein bike: RM Switch 05, Totem. .....


Gibts was adequates in der Gegend, wo man spaß haben kann? auch singletrails bin ich nicht abgeneigt!


lg


----------



## Der B (25. August 2008)

copy_paste schrieb:


> ahoi...



Flatter ... steckst du da drin????



copy_paste schrieb:


> ...lg



Ach nee, doch nicht!!! Mein Fehler!!!


----------



## copy_paste (25. August 2008)

ich versteh nur Bahnhof!


----------



## Der B (26. August 2008)

copy_paste schrieb:


> ich versteh nur Bahnhof!



macht nix!!!

Zu deinem ursprünglichen Ansinnen:

Willkommen in SZ!

Ich bin zwar ausgezogener BSler der nun in F ist... abba auch egal!
Viel Spaß beim studium!


----------



## Simmel (26. August 2008)

Der B schrieb:


> Flatter ... steckst du da drin????
> 
> 
> 
> Ach nee, doch nicht!!! Mein Fehler!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. August 2008)

Der B schrieb:


> Flatter ... steckst du da drin????





copy_paste schrieb:


> Bike: *Rock Müll Switch S3* - DHX 5.0 - Rock Shox Totem - Mavic Deemax - Avid Code VR - Avid Code HR - Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln - Spank Lenker/Vorbau



Den einen Griff in's Klo, den jede Freundschaft ertragen können muss, hast du damit aber verbraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copy_paste (27. August 2008)

würd ich jetzt ein Kona fahren könnt ich das ganze ja noch verstehen, aber gegen RM ist ja wohl ma nix einzuwenden

Der Rahmen ist einfach nur Gott, das einzige gegen den ich ihn tauschen würde wär ein RMX okay oder vll das neue Trek Session 88. 


naja zurück zum Thema, wer kommt denn nun von euch aus Salzgitter und hat lust ne runde shredden zu gehen?

und wie sind die Strecken dort ausgelegt?

gruß


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. August 2008)

copy_paste schrieb:


> .........wer kommt denn nun von euch aus Salzgitter...........



Keiner.


----------



## Der B (28. August 2008)

copy_paste schrieb:


> ...gegen Rm Ist Ja Wohl Ma Nix Einzuwenden...



Doch!


----------



## Dustins (28. August 2008)

Hi copy_paste,

jetzt mal eine Antwort die du evtl. auch gebrauchen kannst 

Es gibt schon ein paar nette Ecken die man hier in Salzgitter fahren kann. Im vorherigen Verlauf des Thread wurden ja schon ein paar Andeutungen über den Salzgitter-Höhenzug gemacht. Im Höhenzug gibt es schon den ein oder anderen reizvollen Singeltrail, aber durch die max. Höhe von um die 270m kannst du natürlich keine langen Abfahrten erwarten. Wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen fahre dann fahren wir immer so 40-60Km immer auf der Suche nach neuen Reitzen, aber Laune macht es alle mal. 

Die Bodensteiner-Klippen sind eher was für ein Freerider sind aber auch ein paar Kilometer weg. Wenn du Bildersuche bei Google nutzt kannst du dir einen Eindruck von dem Spot verschaffen. Ich habe Ihn auch erst vor kurzen für mich entdeckt und bin noch auf der Suche, die vielen Wege muß man erstmal sinnvoll verbinden. 

Bike-Park ist sicher auch so dein Bereich. Da gibt es den Hahnenklee und Schulenberg. Beides im Harz und ca. 30-40km weg, liegen auch sehr na beieinander. Im Froum gibt es genug Themen dazu.

Hoffe konnte Dir helfen.

Gruß Dustins


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. August 2008)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hi copy_paste,
> 
> jetzt mal eine Antwort die du evtl. auch gebrauchen kannst



Die sicher nicht.



Dustins schrieb:


> Die Bodensteiner-Klippen sind eher was für ein Freerider ....



....für Federwege jenseits 100 mm eher langweilig. 

Der B

Gerade noch mal die Kurve gekriegt.


----------



## Dustins (28. August 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Dustins Beitrag anzeigen
> 
> Die Bodensteiner-Klippen sind eher was für ein Freerider ....
> ....für Federwege jenseits 100 mm eher langweilig.



Das hat sicher eher auf die Vorliebe für´s Freeriden bezogen und der Vergleich Höhenzug/Bodensteiner Klippen. Ausage: wenn Freeriden dann lieber Bodensteiner-Klippen.
Ja es ist nicht der derbste Spot.


----------



## copy_paste (29. August 2008)

danke Dustins, das war mal eine Aussage mit der ich was anfangen konnte und nicht wie der rest nur Spam!
Was sollen Einträge in denen an Rahmen oder sonstigen sachen rumgemäkelt wird? 
Destruktiv!


ich denke, dass 270 Hm schon gar nicht so schlecht sind, wenn ich bedenke, dass wir in Celle quasi nur Flachland haben und da unsere Sachen gebaut haben, ist also schon einmal ein Fortschritt 

Hahnenklee und Schulenberg kenne ich schon, Thale auch, wobei ich Thale am attraktivsten von den 3 Möglichkeiten finde, ist natürlich auch am weitesten entfernt.

ich werde mich jetzt erst einmal auf google Bildersuche machen um einige Eindrücke sammeln zu können

lg


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. August 2008)

Fieber?


----------



## Der B (1. September 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Fieber?



Wohl eher den Klabautermann gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (2. September 2008)

Dustins schrieb:


> Hi copy_paste,
> Im Höhenzug gibt es schon den ein oder anderen reizvollen Singeltrail, aber durch die max. Höhe von um die 270m kannst du natürlich keine langen Abfahrten erwarten.



Der Reiz liegt daher auch eher im anständigen Auf und Ab über fiese Steinecken und Baumwurzeln!

Zur Auflockerung geht es z.B vom Adlerhorst ne durchaus schöne lange Abfahrt runter!
Vom Adlerhorst Richtung Lichtenberg kannt man ebenfalls auch nochmal die Bremse ordentlich stinken lassen! 
Bisschen weniger spektakulär: Vom Bismarckturm runter nach Bad!
Natürlich alles noch kein Freeride, aber schon recht spassig!

......undundundundund!

Wer suchet der findet! 



Dustins schrieb:


> Die Bodensteiner-Klippen.......die vielen Wege muß man erstmal sinnvoll verbinden.


Das ist ne Kunst!


----------



## ChristianS (8. September 2008)

hallo männer,

ich bzw. wir fahren auch regelmäßig lichtenberg und umgebung mit dem mtb ab. doch wir sehen immer so wenige mtb´ler auf unseren strecken, dass es mich doch gewundert hat hier einen eigenen tread über den lichtenberg zu finden. prima. 

Die bekannten trails am adlerhorst, bismarkturm, am brugberg (gaußstein)usw. kennen wir natrülich zur genüge und suchen auch immer nach neuen trails. mich würde mal der trail am schäferstuhl richtung otfresen interessieren den "Harztourer" in die runde geschmissen hatte. 
Vielleicht kann Harzrourer hier nochmal erklären wo der einstieg ist, oder event. kennt auch jemand anders den trail. 

Gerne auch GPS-daten. 

gruß
christian (aus sz)


----------



## jaamaa (29. Dezember 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig GPS-Tracks von den Bodensteiner Klippen? Will dort unbedingt mal zum Freeriden hin. Scheinen ja einige anspruchsvolle Trails bei zu sein...


Hi,
schau mal bei den Innerste Bikern (http://www.innerste-biker.de/touren.html.) Da ist ne Tour bei den Bodensteiner Klippen beschrieben. Ist richtig nett dort. Haben dann zum Schluss aber doch irgendwie die Orientierung verloren....
Müsste davon noch einen GPS Track haben, als gpx Datei. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

VG


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (18. April 2009)

copy_paste schrieb:


> ahoi, wollte mal anfragen wie es denn in der MTB scene im Raum salzgitter aussieht...
> 
> 
> Gibts was adequates in der Gegend, wo man spaß haben kann? auch singletrails bin ich nicht abgeneigt!
> ...



mal wieder reichlich zu spät, aber egal. ich hoffe du studierst noch in sz, wenn nicht kann ich´s dir nicht verdenken  .
interessant für dich da von calbecht aus nicht weit ist der bismarturm. oben angekommen und den turm zur rechten hältst du dich nach links um in einen schönen trail zu gelangen. anfangs geht es kurz bergauf und auch zwischendrin gibt´s immermal kurze bergaufpassagen aber ab 1/3 des weges geht es dann kontinuierlich bergab richtung gebhardshagen. je nach geschwindigkeit ist man 10-20 min unterwegs. auch die bergaufstücke sind mit ´nem schweren freerider machbar.
wahrscheinlich hast du den weg schon selbst gefunden, wenn nicht war es mir ein vergnügen.
p.s.: ich wußte gar nicht das der höhenzug so beliebt ist und das es in sz sowas wie ´ne *sz*ene gibt


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

OKtoBerIKE schrieb:


> p.s.: ich wußte gar nicht das der höhenzug so beliebt ist und das es in sz sowas wie ´ne *sz*ene gibt



Hallo,
Die Szene trifft sich hier

VG


----------



## copy_paste (19. April 2009)

Hi Oktoberike, ja ich studiere noch, jetzt im 2. Semester 

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dien trail meinst, den ich meine.
Ich habe einen am Reihersee entlang richtung bad gefunden, da gehts auch bergab, aber nicht sehr lange und viel hoch runter zwischen drin. Rauskommen tut man dann am kiosk in gebhardshagen.

Wo und was ist der Bismarturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

copy_paste schrieb:


> Hi Oktoberike, ja ich studiere noch, jetzt im 2. Semester
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dien trail meinst, den ich meine.
> Ich habe einen am Reihersee entlang richtung bad gefunden, da gehts auch bergab, aber nicht sehr lange und viel hoch runter zwischen drin. Rauskommen tut man dann am kiosk in gebhardshagen.
> ...



Gut, ich denke du hast noch nicht soviel von SZ und Umgebung gesehen. Lohnt sich aber bestimmt, auch für dein Bike. Melde dich mal, wenn du fahren willst.

VG, Marcus


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. April 2009)

```
am Reihersee entlang richtung bad
```

der bismarkturm ist in bad. höchste stelle, mal nach einem kreuz ausschau halten. das kreuz ist nachts beleuchtet. wenn man bad mal in zwei teile teilt und die braunschweiger straße die grenze ist dann findest du den turm im von calbecht aus vorderen teil. wie man da genau hochkommt kann dir sicher einer von den badensern hier beschreiben.
und wenn du den richtigen trail hast ist auf der abfahrt nach gebhardshagen der reihersee auf der *rechten* seite.


----------



## copy_paste (21. April 2009)

das hört sich auf jeden Fall schon mal gut an, wie ist denn die Beschaffenheit des trails? Gibt es auch was ruppiges fahrtechnisch anspruchvolles? Ich fahre meistens in Parks auf dem Downhill, und suche daher trainingsmöglichkeiten innerhalb der Woche. Problematisch hingegen sind uphill partien, denn Mein Fahrwerk mit 180/180mm ist recht weich und ich Fahre nur ein kettenblatt.

Gruß und Danke für die Infos


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (21. April 2009)

wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben :



```
anfangs geht es kurz bergauf und auch zwischendrin gibt´s immermal kurze bergaufpassagen aber ab 1/3 des weges geht es dann kontinuierlich bergab richtung gebhardshagen. je nach geschwindigkeit ist man 10-20 min unterwegs. auch die bergaufstücke sind mit ´nem schweren freerider machbar.
```

der weg ist teils wurzelig und steinig, meist aber eher waldboden. wenn das keine herausvorderung ist, fahr den trail nachdem es geregnet hat. es war das einzigste mal das ich länger als 20 min. unterwegs war und mich mehrmals auf´s maul gehauen hab.
wenn die strecke dann gegen ende, so auf unmittelbarer höhe zum see, flacher wird empfehle ich dir den blick nach links. da kommt eine abfahrt die nochmal richtig nach unten geht. da kommst du dann an der erzbahnbrücke raus. das ist die wenn du aus gebhardshagen raus fährst, an den tennisplätzen und am glück auf stadion vorbei richtung steinlah.
diese letzte kl. abfahrt ist zwar kurz aber dein freerider wird sich nochmal freuen.


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2009)

@OKtoBerIKE
Ganz deiner Meinung. Nur wenn der Höhenzug noch feucht ist,wird es ziemlich derbe auf den Wurzeln und Steinplatten. Da bin ich auch schon öfters entweder den Hang runter oder gegen Baum. Aber für nen Freerider dann das Richtige_. 
_
@copy_paste
Versuch es mal. Lohnt sich wirklich_, _siehe unten den Beitrag_.


_Achso der Trail Richtung Engerode (von Bad) soll auch genial sein. Habe ich aber noch nicht geschafft. Wie du unten lesen kannst, fahren wir dann doch immer wieder am Bismarkturm angekommen, die gleiche Strecke wieder zurück. Weil es soviel Spaß macht._












*AW: Salzgitter Höhenzug* 
                                                                                     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *jaamaa*

 


@Dustins
Haben wir uns heute verpasst!

Ich denke, bin Vormittags mit einem Freund gefahren. Hab aber ein paar Biker gesehen. 

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *jaamaa*

 
                 Wollten eigentlich den Trail Richtung Engerode fahren, hatten aber auf dem Höhenweg zu viel Spaß und ließen es dann mal richtig krachen. 
Wirklich faszinierend was Alu so alles aushält. Wundere mich immer noch, dass mein Bike hier noch ganz komplett rumsteht.

Der Trail ist der Hammer, gerade wenn er trocken ist macht dieses Stück richtig Laune!!!

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *jaamaa*

 
                 Am Reihersee links steil runter sind wir alle erst mal abgehoben.Da ist jetzt so ein Vorsprung der einem für kurze Zeit das Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit ermöglicht. Sohnemann musste gleich noch ein paar mal da runter, naturlich mit Videosession.

Wir fahren dort auch immer runter. Der Sprung rundet den Bismarktrail richtig ab und das Stück durch die Nadelbäume Richtung Straße läßt einen kurz das Gefühl haben man fährt im Whistler-Bike-Park

_


----------

